# high + flat cheekbones...



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 4, 2019)

worst thing ever.
Can't ever have massive cheekbones sadly, like meeks.


----------



## Stingray (Sep 4, 2019)

It's so much better than having low cheekbones man. You can get an implants easily. Changing the position of your cheekbones is impossible afaik.





Having custom cheekbone implants was easily the best thing I’ve ever done


It’s amazing how only 4mm of bone augmentation can make a person so much better looking




lookism.net


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 4, 2019)

Mine used to be high, wide but flat

Then mewing/puberty made mine prominent somehow


----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 4, 2019)

Lose weight


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 4, 2019)

i would like to have high flat zygos, instead of my subhuman low, prominent ones


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 4, 2019)

much better than low


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Sep 4, 2019)

I’m so happy I got my moms high cheekbones


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 4, 2019)

Stingray said:


> It's so much better than having low cheekbones man. You can get an implants easily. Changing the position of your cheekbones is impossible afaik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's the difference between zygos and cheeck bones
first he says cheeck bones, than zygos


----------



## Stingray (Sep 4, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> what's the difference between zygos and cheeck bones
> first he says cheeck bones, than zygos











Zygomatic bone - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Zyros (Sep 4, 2019)

high flat cheekbones still allow you to have concave cheeks. look at sean opry


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 4, 2019)

any high set zygos are fine doesn't matter if they're flat


----------



## shibo (Sep 4, 2019)

same mine are also high and flat SUCKS TBH MY CHEEKBONES ARE INVISIBLE ALSO ITS NOT MY WEIGHT CUZ IM UNDERWEIGHT


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Sep 4, 2019)

Bnsmash


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Sep 5, 2019)

GoMadAndSTFU said:


> View attachment 106522
> 
> Bnsmash


Wtf bro


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

yeah you'r right


----------



## HighIQcel (Dec 3, 2019)

How to get cheekbones if you are already skinny


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 3, 2019)

HighIQcel said:


> How to get cheekbones if you are already skinny


implants


----------

